# Smoked cheese on the Brinkmann Cimarron - Qview



## bud lite (May 8, 2009)

Do this in cool weather.  Outside temp was 66F. 

A little charc and 1 chunk of Pecan wood. 
The trick is to have a small fire ( just enuff to keep the wood chunk smoking )
but not enuff to raise the cheese temp above 90F.

Attachment 21159

Smoker temp holding at 90F.  Monitor smoker temp with probe. 
 Smoked for 3 hrs. 

Attachment 21160

(12)  8 oz pkgs of various cheese.  Cut each into 4 pcs.
Toothpicks keep track of varieties.

4 Munster
1 Montery Jack
2 Montery Jack w/Jalapeno
1 Cheddar Mild
1 NY Sharp Cheddar
1 Extra Sharp Cheddar
2 Colby/Montery Jack

After smoking 3 hours blot the cheese with paper towel to remove excess moisture.

Sealed with Reynolds[emoji]174[/emoji] Handi-Vac[emoji]8482[/emoji] Vacuum Sealer.   www.handi-vac.com

Attachment 21161

Refridgerate for about 2 weeks for the smoke to penetrate the cheese.

I can't make enuff of this stuff.
It quickly disappears.


----------



## gnubee (May 8, 2009)

Man that looks yummy. The two week wait would be agony!

But can you afford all that charcoal . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Points!


----------



## porked (May 10, 2009)

Nice job! I always have a tub of smoked cheese in the fridge, but it never made it for 2 weeks.


----------

